# How do you like to cook rabbit?



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

So I now have a great source for rabbits, but I tend to always cook it the same way and would love some ideas! I usually slow cook it in tomatoes, onion and garlic and serve it on creamy, cheesy polenta. My mom used to make great rabbit stews.

Does rabbit always need to be slow cooked? Could I cook it like chicken? These are caged rabbits, not wild.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

You can grill them like chicken. Because it is a lean meat it help to baste with a butter or other tasty fat. 

Or slow roasted or smoked.

ETA:Or you can cook it, take it off the bone and use it in other dishes like you would chicken or pork.

Have a good day!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I marinate overnight in Zesty Italian dressing (homemade) preheat oven to 500 degrees. Put rabbit in oven and lower to 250 degrees. Cook 1 hour, turn over, raise temp to 350 and bake for 15 minutes. I baste with some extra dressing with a couple tsp of brown sugar stirred in.

If whole rabbit, I break down the middle so it lays flat, backbone up to start. We usually cook half at a time, skin side up, first. Other wise we smoke them. Deep fat fried like chicken is good, soaked in buttermilk and dredged in seasoned flour. Cooked in 1/4" of hot bacon grease in large cast iron chicken fryer.

Older rabbits get pressure cooked and deboned or just deboned and made into jerky. Of course if not enough older rabbits, young ones get the same fate....James


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

You can use any chicken recipe.

I just steamed some to make Coronation chicken with and then couldn't find the bottle of chutney that I know is around here someplace. So I diced up the chilled rabbit and made cold chicken salad, like "tuna" salad out of it and we had sandwiches


----------



## tropicdoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I tend to make a lot of rabbit and dumplings, using biscuit dough for the dumplings. I also like to brine then smoke fryers in a salt and brown sugar brine, smoked with apple wood.
I've found that the rabbits are more tender than store chicken, so watch out for over cooking.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I really like Rabbit Jambalaya... Find a good Jambalaya recipe you like and use it in place of what ever meat the recipe calls for.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Blakey's Camp Oven Rabbit Stew
Â© Mick Blake 2012
4 wild rabbits cut up and marinated in 3 cups Port,1/4 cup lemon juice, 1 cup tom sauce, 1 to 2 table spoons english mustard, 2 table spoons crushed Garlic, Â½ teaspoon salt, 1 teaspoon pepper 1 tablespoon thymme, 1 teaspoon onion powder for 4 hours, 3 onion, 6 carrot, 1 large stick celrey, 10 potatoes, 500gm bacon butter couple tablespoons and a bit of oil (cooking) fry over coals for 10 mins add the marinated rabbit to veggies a add the marinated rabbit to veggies a 1 liter chicken or veal stock Rabbit Stew cook with coal on top of campoven and under for about 4 hours, check the Rabbit Stew a few time over the cooking time about 3 t or 4 times . cook with coal on top of campoven and under for about 4 hours, after this I thicken the gravy with some cornflour or arrowroot with water and stir, now it thickened up just let it sit with lid off for 5 minutes and serve, Camp Oven Rabbit Stew served with yellow rice, or a loaf of butter bread

Note a camp oven = dutch oven

 Rabbit marinating


 Veggies added

 adding Rabbit




 Lid & coals on cook for hours

 cooked

 Rabbit Stew served with saffron rice. 

Please enjoy MM :clap:


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice to see you back Mountain Mick! That looks amazing! 

Everyone's ideas are great. I've never made fried chicken at home, always seemed too decadent, but fried rabbit sounds incredible. I've got some experimenting to do!


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

I like roasting bunnies with carrots and leuttice, it seems like sweet justice.
First I marinate overr it in coriander, cloves, mustard, Bay leaves, peppercorns nd sea salt. In the morning fire up the wood cook stove pop the bunny on a bed of veggies preferably onion, garlic, shallotts and either cashews or almonds. As long as the firer keeps burning for making breakfast and lunch on the top by the time dinner rolls around mr rabbit is typically quite crispy skinned and clear juice.
The next day I will use any leftover meat to make bunny and dumpling stew or a pot pie. Or if I started with several rabbits possibly both, one for dinner and one for the freezer...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I always just cooked my rabbits like I do my chickens.
I use a covered roasting pan, herbs and spices and a splash of water.
Cook low and slow.

Then I pull the meat and use it in any recipe where you would use chicken.


----------

